# How can I increase my 3BLD accuracy?



## TheKaneB (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I started learning 3BLD about 1 year ago, using Old Pochmann.
Now I use Old Pochmann + some easy comms for corners and M2 for edges. I memo corners first with letter pairs to create images linked in sentences and for edges I use just a single audio stream, then I execute edges first then corners. I memo corner twists by incorporating the verb "to visit, to go around" before the letters of the twisted pieces, while I memo the edge flips visually.

If I really push hard I can do memo in about 40 seconds (total solve around 1:30), but my success rate drops miserably under 20%, and I do many stupid mistakes like wrong cancellations, setups or forget to do the parity alg. When I do relaxed solves and give myself enough time to do multiple revisions of the corner memo, I can get about 75% accuracy with a memo time around 1:30 and total solve time of about 2:20 or something like that.

Do you have any specific tips and exercises I could do to improve my accuracy? Most of the times I find myself struggling to recall the corner memo, which causes big pauses in the execution right after the edges, which are often the best part of my solve, but other times I just make stupid mistakes.

Please I need your advice!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 19, 2017)

Our procedures for memo and execution are almost exactly similar. That being said, my average times are similar to yours when you do _relaxed_ solves - which partially answers your own question. _Chill_. Blind solving is supposed to be fun, don't stress yourself too much or you won't be able to learn from it. 

If you have trouble recalling Corners, which also happens to me and is one of the main causes of my DNFs, you need to work on your images. You need good quality images, and those are vivid, easy to visualize and most importantly: Good images _interact with each other_. Those guidelines are the common denominator in 100% of my successful solves.

Even more helpful if you can make them funny, scary, sexy or just plain bizarre. Some letter pairs make great words, but their respective images are not good enough on their own. They must interact and make a vivid scene.

Now, onto execution. You say you often mess up cancelations and whatnot. So, drill your comms, at first isolated so they are fluid. Then work on doing pairs on which you can use cancelations and drill them just as much.

Now, there comes the psychological factor, which plays a huge role in 3BLD: What frustrates you the most, thus hindering your progress? I'm guessing DNFs, with "slow" solves as a close second. You see, those are mutually contributing to a lack of consistency in your overall development.

Having identified your weak spots, _work on them._ Do untimed solves, so the pressure is off your shoulders for a bit. This tends to be the most helpful at this stage.

Now, with a higher success rate comes confidence, and with confidence you can start pushing your memo further, making even more progress. Rinse, repeat.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 19, 2017)

Do you forget your whole corner memo or do you make mistakes in recall? I find that if I focus on the very first part of the memo then the rest tends to follow. You could do this by putting it all in a room with the first part as an image on the door or maybe make the first image a distinct colour.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 19, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Having identified your weak spots, _work on them._ Do untimed solves, so the pressure is off your shoulders for a bit. This tends to be the most helpful at this stage.
> 
> Now, with a higher success rate comes confidence, and with confidence you can start pushing your memo further, making even more progress. Rinse, repeat.


This ^^

Also, accuracy isn't that important, anything at least 50% is ok. On bad days sometimes i can get 10 DNFs in a row lol. Pushing your speed is good, since accuracy should come naturally over time. You shouldn't safety every solve, since you won't improve and you'll just be frustrated with slow times


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 19, 2017)

I agree, pushing is more important than succeeding, as far as you dont get bad habits and you know what you do wrong, the faster you go the more you get to practice


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 19, 2017)

I feel like practicing multi BLD really helped my consistency with 3 BLD, since it really encourages you to come up with strong letter pairs. It could also really help you practice the transition phase that you seem to be struggling with, because their are a lot more transitions in multi BLD. I also to tend to feel like multi is just generally a more relaxed event that you don't have to feel rushed in, and I think that encourages improvement. However, that's just my opinion.


----------



## TheKaneB (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you for your comments and suggestions! Really appreciated, take care!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 19, 2017)

GJ thread


----------

